
FAA Bans Turkish Airlines from Flying to the United States - pldpld
https://skift.com/2016/07/16/faa-bans-turkish-airlines-from-flying-to-the-united-states/
======
walrus01
If you ever want a directory of every sketchy unsafe third world airline on
the planet, here it is:

"List of airlines banned from EU airspace"

[http://ec.europa.eu/transport/modes/air/safety/air-
ban/doc/l...](http://ec.europa.eu/transport/modes/air/safety/air-
ban/doc/list_en.pdf)

